

Ask YC: Best Analytics Product for Wordpress / Blogs? - berecruited

Whats the best analytics product / plugin for Wordpress blogs? I am open to paying or using a plugin. Slimstat, Google Analytics, Mint, etc?
======
timcederman
I tried a bunch of free solutions, and while none on their own is a complete
package, putting them all together works pretty well.

Firestats is a Wordpress plugin which is great for comprehensive stats that
include crawlers, etc.

Google Analytics has plenty of plugins and if you've used it you'll know its
strengths and weaknesses. If not, it's good if you're all about driving and
improving traffic and ads, but not that great if you're just curious about
your traffic.

The built in Wordpress blog stats aren't bad actually, try them out.

Finally I use extremetracking.com for geographical, and just a nice quick way
to get a snapshot of usage.

------
Jasber
Mint is great because of 3rd party plugins. There are some interesting things
that can be done--and real-time stats are a big bonuses.

That being said Google Analytics is the best software hands down. They provide
more information than any other product I've seen.

I'm actually running both right now and actually like the information I
receive from each.

Mint gives me a "what's going on now" view and Google gives me a "what's going
on overall" view.

------
FiReaNG3L
Statcounter.com is excellent for the real time statistics it provides; during
a launch, you can know when a site just linked to you seconds after the first
user visit your site. With Google Analytics, it can be hours before you can
access your stats.

------
bkbleikamp
I use HaveAMint.com, but Google Analytics is the best in terms of analyzing
data, etc. for free - Mint can let you know if you're getting dugg or
something, and Google lets to analyze the traffic the next day.

------
adrianwaj
I use GetClicky and Wordpres stats:
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/stats/>. Woopra is meant to be good too.

------
sabat
I really like getclicky.com. Simple, AJAXed, straightforward, tells me what I
want to know.

~~~
berecruited
I've heard a ton about getclicky... seems like they are gaining traction. I
will have to try them out.

